# Inside Out Burrito Fatty



## kandl (Sep 22, 2013)

Trying my luck with another Fattie today along with the Beef Short Ribs. Here we go!

Pork Sausage and Ground Beef mixed with about 2/3 packet of taco seasoning rolled out and taco sauce smeared on top.













IMG_20130922_150724_040.jpg



__ kandl
__ Sep 22, 2013






Added some nacho cheese sauce and a cut to fit tortilla shell













IMG_20130922_150840_618.jpg



__ kandl
__ Sep 22, 2013


















IMG_20130922_150854_689.jpg



__ kandl
__ Sep 22, 2013






Then came more nacho cheese and taco sauce followed by tomato and black olive topped with shredded taco cheese.













IMG_20130922_151335_692.jpg



__ kandl
__ Sep 22, 2013


















IMG_20130922_151515_055.jpg



__ kandl
__ Sep 22, 2013






Rolled it and rubbed it and worked the seams as much as I could and into the fridge until its time to go on.













IMG_20130922_152628_894.jpg



__ kandl
__ Sep 22, 2013






I can't wait to taste this one and I hope all my cheese manages to stay inside this time!  I'll post more pics later when she's done.

Should I put the temp probe in the side the minute it goes on and try to seal the hole or wait till later and try to probe it from the top? Haven't done a fattie since I got the maverick so wasn't sure on the probe.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks tasty. You can probe it prior to putting it on.


----------



## kandl (Sep 22, 2013)

And we are on!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Sent from my DROID RAZR M


----------



## kandl (Sep 22, 2013)

Cheese leaking from the seam! 







Sent from my DROID RAZR M


----------



## kandl (Sep 22, 2013)

Resting for a minute...







Sent from my DROID RAZR M


----------



## kandl (Sep 22, 2013)

Well its pretty good still got some cheese in it but might of got too much smoke.  Something is kinda bitter.  Otherwise very good!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sent from my DROID RAZR M


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks good.

I am going to do a naked the next time.

Taco sounds good.


----------



## kandl (Sep 22, 2013)

Wife likes it so it could be just me on the bitter taste.  As long as she likes it we are good!  ;)

Sent from my DROID RAZR M


----------



## kandl (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks farmer I did this nekid because it had a good amount of sausage already.  And bacon I think would have been to much.  

Sent from my DROID RAZR M


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 22, 2013)

I mix 50/50 beef and sausage and still wrap in bacon.

Just sear good at the end.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks tasty, but you forgot to put the beans and rice in the fatty!!!!

I have found that blow outs are pretty common with the naked fatty.













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 15, 2013






Here one of two of mine broke. Both had the same type and amount of filling. Still tasted good!


----------



## turnandburn (Sep 23, 2013)

you mean a "outside in" burrito fatty since the tort is inside..?..lol. looks good. id tear it up. and im with DS...wheres the beans and rice? lol.


----------



## kandl (Sep 23, 2013)

Ah yes the beans....  See I wanted them in there but my wife HATES refried beans.  Why?  i don't know, but she does and that is the only reason they aren't there.  Rice, I didn't even think about but that is a good option for the next time!

On a side note I believe I found out what made the bitter flavor,  I didn't have a drip pan under it and the cheese leaking out went right into the coals which made an unpleasant smoke and smell as well as I spilled some juice from the ribs in there when i un-foiled them which had the same effect.  So... I need to get my second rack in there and start using some drip pans.  Never had this issue with my other smokers as they were offset or had a water pan under the meat.


----------



## kandl (Sep 23, 2013)

yeah I believe you are right it should be Outside In Burrito.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 23, 2013)

Instead of re-fried beans throw in black beans or red beans. Some other things to try, a can of diced chiles, enchilada sauce or mole sauce adds another element.


----------



## turnandburn (Sep 23, 2013)

throw some black beans and some queso fresco in there. with some diced green chilis and smoked tomatoes. aww hell now im gettin hungry. lol. 1 hr til lunchtime and i got me some baby backs...but now i wish i had this. hahaha.


----------



## kandl (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow that all sounds very good!  Now I want to go make another one and we haven't even finished eating this one yet!


----------

